

WebKit browsers finally support custom headers from XMLHttpRequests via CORS - kinvey
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76419

======
EchoAbstract
I spent a while today troubleshooting why the 'Location' header wasn't getting
returned in an XHR Request handler (using POST to create an Object and getting
the location from the 'Location' header in a PhoneGap app), turns out released
WebKit browsers don't honor the Access-Control-Expose-Header directive. Just
verified this behavior is fixed in the WebKit nightlies (using Safari running
latest update to WebKit). Sweet job webkit guys!

